# So sad to see a complete 1890s bike parted out just for money...that poor Mead



## Luckykat32 (Mar 8, 2012)

It was a complete womens bike, now its in pieces...

Save the bikes!  They're only original once!


----------



## cstorar (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree......tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 8, 2012)

Where is a link?


----------



## jpromo (Mar 8, 2012)

I think we'll all be weeping a little bit for that one. Sorry for our loss.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just look at the Mead Klondike on the "Buy-Sell-Trade"....I hope he puts it back together!  I tried to offer him some money for the whole thing & he said he'd rather part it out than keep it original!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 8, 2012)

Got it, I try to sell complete a few times first, and then part it out. 

I feel that if it is my bike, I'll do what I want with it. 

I know it is sad, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's never "YOURS"...it was always someone elses before & it will be someone elses later...dont part out a complete bike.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 8, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> It's never "YOURS"...it was always someone elses before & it will be someone elses later...dont part out a complete bike.



 Amen Lucky!


----------



## cstorar (Mar 9, 2012)

Grab Your Torches And Pitchforks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I had the chance to part out a Monark to a few guys and make triple the amount the bike is worth...Just couldnt stomach the thought of destroying the bike.Its only original once.....


----------



## sstone (Mar 13, 2012)

Guess I'm a purist, but I also agree on parting our perfectly good bikes just so someone can make more money.  Sad, sad, sad!


----------



## sstone (Mar 13, 2012)

cstorar said:


> Grab Your Torches And Pitchforks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I had the chance to part out a Monark to a few guys and make triple the amount the bike is worth...Just couldnt stomach the thought of destroying the bike.Its only original once.....




The bike gods thank you!


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 13, 2012)

*Here here*

Here Here to genuine integrity!


----------



## oldandintheway (Mar 13, 2012)

*My 2 cents!*

I also agree that it's a cryin' shame to part out a complete, original bike -- it's a part of history!


----------



## norcal (Mar 13, 2012)

There are ways to make a few extra cents without rubbing everybodys nose in it, and running around in circles high-fiving your ebay username.


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 14, 2012)

*1890s Hawthorne BARN FRESH*

Hi All,

I have a unique opportunity for you.  I am about to part out a 1890s bicycle in the for sale section.  For just 60 cents a day you can save this bicycle from me.  Come learn how.  Here is the link.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25342-Next-on-the-list-of-bicycles&p=131394#post131394

Later,

Kali Kolo


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 15, 2012)

My stomach hurts from seeing these things.


----------



## Wayne Z (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, there is a positive side of this. One parted out bike can bring many others back to life.


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 15, 2012)

*Step right up folks and play bicycle jesus*



Luckykat32 said:


> Just look at the Mead Klondike on the "Buy-Sell-Trade"....I hope he puts it back together!  I tried to offer him some money for the whole thing & he said he'd rather part it out than keep it original!




Ladies and gentle bicycles,

Before you I come flaunting my presence in this thread to make peace with you.  I have another bicycle in my grasp.  An 1893 or 94 Hawthorne in Barn Fresh dust & webs.  I have taken your wailing and gnashing of teeth into consideration and found your agony pleasing.  Because of this I am willing to set this vulnerable bicycle free without touching so much as one mm of its frame.  The innocent and defenseless one is pictured here.




 



Just look at him standing there.  He has no idea someone just bought him and is now licking his lips in decision.  What shall I do with this pure one.  The horror.  The horror of it all. 

The link and information and what you must do to save this poor victim of my greed is here...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25342-Next-on-the-list-of-bicycles&p=131496#post131496

Time is short.  Save a bicycle from the jaws of Kali Kolo for as little as $0.60 cents a day.  Click now to find out how.

Later,

Kali Kolo incarnate


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 15, 2012)

The Hathorne came from ebay too...I'm not sure why you dont let other people buy the bikes & ride them...  

I tried to buy the ladies bike for my gf, so she could _ride_ the bike.  

You should stay away from the cabe & just stay on Rat Rod bikes where you belong.


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 18, 2012)

*Going Going...*

OK this one is short.  If a CABEr buys this and pays for it outside of FeeBay but through PayPal as a *Gift*, then I will give them an 8% discount rather than giving it to FeeBay.

Happy Bidding

and oh yea, NOT parted out... go figure.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 18, 2012)

*chop it up*

part it out , that ole rusty ,crusty gold ,is worth more as an example of ashes to ashes ,dust to dust, .. are you visiting ,monday??? wbranche@cfl.rr.com .. bring your aerocycle with you so i can hit it with a hammer ,. pb


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 18, 2012)

*well that sucked.*



walter branche said:


> part it out , that ole rusty ,crusty gold ,is worth more as an example of ashes to ashes ,dust to dust, .. are you visiting ,monday??? wbranche@cfl.rr.com .. bring your aerocycle with you so i can hit it with a hammer ,. pb




Well that sucked.  Still the highest price in recent history.  Cest le Vie.

I will be there Tuesday.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 18, 2012)

What sucks? The fact the buyer will probably part it out and triple his money and you didn't.

Later


----------



## how (Mar 19, 2012)

There are some people who love bikes and others that would part out their mothers to make money. Us bike lovers just have to live with that. Some people think any thing is validated if they or others made money. Al Capone made a lot of money.

Good thing you cant part out the Mona Lisa


----------

